# Dissolving Potassium Sulphate



## Trollboy (23 Jul 2007)

Hi all, hope this is in the right place!

I've just started using EI but have found when mixing up the pmdd my pos sulphate doesn't all dissolve into the solution. Any tips? Should I crush it up before adding the water? Is it ok to warm the solution and will this help it dissolve? TIA

Edit: Doh!    just realised this should be in the fert dosing section, would a mod do the business of moving it for me? Cheers


----------



## Maximumbob (23 Jul 2007)

yes its a pain in the ass.  AE now does a powdered form.  I assume you have the granular form.

Crushing helps,  As does making it up a long time before you put it in the tank


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Jul 2007)

I have never had to use potassium sulphate, but I think it is more easily dissolved if you do it in warm water.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Jul 2007)

You co


----------



## Trollboy (24 Jul 2007)

Thanks all.


----------



## bugs (1 Oct 2007)

I double the water to fert ratio and then double the dose to the tank.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Oct 2007)

just chuck the granuals directly into the tank in an area with good flow.. they dissolve after about 10 mins with no harm done.. the fish wont eat it and it wont burn anything it touches.

if you really do want it to dissolve, hot water in a glass is fine, dump it in and itll disappear after a few minutes.

i dont bother dissolving any pmdd ferts before adding them.. i dont even add them separately, i weigh it all out in a pmdd pot lid (using the tare function to zero it after every fert) then just throw it all in as is.. never had an issue like that.  people worry too much about putting them into solution before.. its only salt after all.


----------

